# What's the deal with Discord?



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

No, seriously. As far as I'm aware it's just like... a way to do TeamSpeak or something like that with people online - is that right, or is there more to it? It seems really popular with furries for some reason and I was just wondering if anyone could explain why?

Apologies if this is a really obvious question.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

It's a super social platform for gamers far more enjoyable than teamspeak and mumble combined.
and if I recall it's pretty reliable.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 11, 2017)

It's like Team Speak, Skype, and others combined on a more stable platform


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

It seems to run faster and use less memory than Skype, so because I have a crappy old computer, it's handy.

But two things I do not like:

Its tiny on a phone, and does not enlarge. Very hard to even see on my Samsung Galaxy Fire-Phone.

The formatting for doing a RP is weird, and the box you type the text in is too small, and also has a dumb character limit.

But a lotta my friends are on it, and it makes these cute beepy noises, often for no reason, which is sorta cool.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> It seems to run faster and use less memory than Skype, so because I have a crappy old computer, it's handy.
> 
> But two things I do not like:
> 
> ...


Simo, on Discord the only real format for RP is putting *'s at the start and end of a statement  from what I've seen.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Simo, on Discord the only real format for RP is putting *'s at the start and end of a statement  from what I've seen.


Picks up the cute little fox and starts petting him*

Discord is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Simo, on Discord the only real format for RP is putting *'s at the start and end of a statement  from what I've seen.



Yep, I use those *s!

It's just hard to indent, make paragraphs, italics, and such, and see what you're doing. I tend to use Word, and cut and paste, often. Also, I wish the text window you type in was not at the bottom of the screen, and was movable...I find myself getting a stiff neck, from always looking down, at it.

But its OK, for basic chat, certainly.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

Hmmm... sounds pretty decent. Guess I'll look into it whenever I get back into playing games online =) 
Tend to mostly be a solo kinda dude just now.


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh, also, I don't really play any games that I'd be online for, just use it to chat and RP. Almost forgot it has that video game aspect.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Oh, also, I don't really play any games that I'd be online for, just use it to chat and RP. Almost forgot it has that video game aspect.


Oh, so it's not just for gaming? I just kind of assumed that was the case I guess... probably check it out sooner then.


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Oh, so it's not just for gaming? I just kind of assumed that was the case I guess... probably check it out sooner then.



Yep, I only play a few retro games, and just use it for Role Plays, and chatting. And, there's furry groups/servers on it, that people form, so that's another aspect. My main attraction is it seems all my furry friends are on it  Worth checking out, and easy to use...even I figured it out!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yep, I only play a few retro games, and just use it for Role Plays, and chatting. And, there's furry groups/servers on it, that people form, so that's another aspect. My main attraction is it seems all my furry friends are on it  Worth checking out, and easy to use...even I figured it out!


Yeah, I knew about the furry servers. I think that was the main context within which I heard of Discord. I just assumed the servers were there so people could all... raid together, and stuff XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2017)

Can't say it's really my thing. I appreciate the more social aspect of it but prefer forums myself.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 12, 2017)

Speaking of Discord does FA or FAF have an official main server that everyone goes to?


----------



## katalistik (Jun 12, 2017)

Discord is, a very useful app. For now, most of the people that I know use Discord because it's actually free(there is a method to donate money by getting Nitro, you get a badge,the option to set a gif avatar and global emojis). I prefer Discord over the forums, because it's somehow better and faster. 



Alstren said:


> Speaking of Discord does FA or FAF have an official main server that everyone goes to?



I don't think so. There are a few that we created, but they're not official.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure about overall performance differences in regards to messaging since both Discord and Skype. I tend to prefer Skype's formatting a bit better for RP and if there's a higher use of resources, I'm not noticing it. However, Discord is definitely the smoother and more convenient option for voice-chat gaming purposes.


----------

